# Will you be buying the physical or digital release?



## Speeny (Jun 3, 2019)

I've gone digital with most of my games. Plus, I guess this means I'll have it as soon as midnight hits.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical, because I like to own things in real life and not just own a digital "you can play this" license that can potentially be taken away from me at any point somehow.


----------



## rianne (Jun 3, 2019)

I plan on getting the digital version since I have an eShop gift card.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 3, 2019)

My whole life since digital downloads on your console became a thing, I’ve been against them, most likely because if your console corrupts, you can’t get the digital downloads back.

I always buy games physically so I won’t have to fear it get lost for good and having to buy it again, and I like the original idea of buying it in stores and having a nice box to add on it.


----------



## Carole (Jun 3, 2019)

Usually I buy physical copies of games, so I'll probably do that again this time. BUT - - if it looks like I can get the digital copy a day or two earlier, it's possible that I might choose that option.


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2019)

i haven't even thought about it. i'll probably get it physically. games i like the most are physical because i don't want to risk something happening to the digital copy


----------



## Burumun (Jun 3, 2019)

I always buy physical copies when they're available, so that's what I'll be doing for AC Switch, as well.


----------



## Kabbeleka (Jun 3, 2019)

I only buy digital copies if they are on sale and pretty cheap or there is no physical one available. Since I'm also collecting some video game franchises (like Zelda, Harvest Moon, Animal Crossing) I kinda need the physical copy.


----------



## pocky (Jun 3, 2019)

I like the idea of getting it digitally so that I can play it at midnight as soon as it drops


----------



## Frequency (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical. It makes it feel more special to me holding the actual game in my hands.


----------



## Fey (Jun 3, 2019)

Frequency said:


> Physical. It makes it feel more special to me holding the actual game in my hands.



Exactly this. Plus it gives me something to stare at longingly when I'm stuck working on assignments

(Also, I really like your sig. Punchy is best boy)


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical. I owned digital for Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, and it took up so much space, so I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 3, 2019)

I like to have my games physical so if it happens that I'll buy a Switch, I'd definitely like to have the Animal Crossing game as a physical copy too.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jun 3, 2019)

physical for sure


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm honestly not sure. It's a title I might double-dip on. I almost always go for the physical copy, but with Animal Crossing, while I want a physical copy to hold, the ability to launch it any time without needing to swap out a cartridge, especially while traveling, is amazing.


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 3, 2019)

Most likely physical.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical, when the original switch I had was sold and I got a new one later on all of my data was gone for every digitally downloaded game despite using the same account and being able to re-download them. If I get a sim card I may download it just in case the switch dies so I can switch them out but.... dont want to risk it lol


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 3, 2019)

Digital, we don't do physical anymore because my boyfriend's gamecube collection takes up to much room in our small house x)


----------



## Pellie (Jun 3, 2019)

Probably gonna buy the physical copy of it, especially because of the game case.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical because I like to own the cases. But its gonna suck waiting until morning to get it while others will be playing at midnight unless Gamestop has a midnight release.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 3, 2019)

I've been thinking about it but I've not yet decided... my ACNL is digital since I wanted it with me at all times and also so I could have another game in the slot to play when I was done my ac errands and I was on my break at work. But with the Switch version, I'll always be playing at home since I never take my Switch out of the house so I don't know if there would be an advantage to having it digital. It's a hard decision! I'll make a decision once I see what the game is like lol.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical


----------



## floatingzoo (Jun 3, 2019)

I usually like to have physical games, but for this definitely digital so I can preorder it and have it right away!

(and in my time zone I'll get it super late at night on the 19th!)


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll be getting the physical copy. We save our digital download space for indie games and whatnot.


----------



## Roshan (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical, just because it's animal crossing


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Jun 3, 2019)

I hope to get the special edition AC Switch console (assuming that will even be a thing, and as long as I like the design). Which will most likely include a digital copy. However, I do very much prefer physical games, so that'll definitely be a factor in deciding whether or not to get the potential AC console.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 3, 2019)

Physical for me. I tried playing games that were digital, but it just didn't feel right to me. I always have a fear now of my consoles breaking and it did happen to me one time right after I had moved. I left my original 3ds in a box and the heat where I live now destroyed it. So, if something happens to my current Switch, having the physical means I can still play. Also, I always preoder my games from Gamestop and the guidebooks, so I don't mind having to wait a few extra hours to pick it up. Need my sleep anyways so I can play on the first day.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't yet know! Lately I've been buying a lot of digital games just because it's really easy and I don't like to go out, but I generally prefer to buy physical! It really depends on what the game is like once we've seen more of it! It also depends on if there's a cool little bonus for buying it physically! A plush figure or something. I'll decide once Nintendo shows us more about the game, and when the stores are updated with the preorder.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 3, 2019)

I usually only buy physical, unless the game is only digital. 
For this case, I will 100% buy it physical and pick up the day of!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

I always buy physical when I can and the new AC game will be no exception.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 4, 2019)

Both.

Digital for convenience/the ability to play at midnight on release day. It's the kind of game that you jump in and out of frequently and play for years, so juggling game cards is out of the question. Pok?mon and Animal Crossing will be what I juggle the most this year. 

Physical for collection purposes and additional gold coins.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jun 4, 2019)

I'll probably buy physical for this one, i'm scared that something may go wrong with the game files , and i'm going to put A LOT of time into animal crossing switch.

Can't wait!! This countdown timer is exciting


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 4, 2019)

Tobyjgv said:


> I'll probably buy physical for this one, i'm scared that something may go wrong with the game files , and i'm going to put A LOT of time into animal crossing switch.
> 
> Can't wait!! This countdown timer is exciting



Game files as in your town/save data? If so, you should probably read this thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...t-Your-Nintendo-Switch-Profiles-amp-Save-Data


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 4, 2019)

I think digital but maybe a hard copy. I don't know yet.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 4, 2019)

Physical as long as I can get it as a midnight release. If not digital.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 4, 2019)

Both.
Physical for my main switch and main town.  
Digital for my 2nd switch and other towns.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 4, 2019)

I'd normally go with physical, but in this case I really am considering digital to play a few hours earlier and for faster load times if it fits on internal storage.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't made my mind up, but probably digital.


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 5, 2019)

Physical


----------



## frozenivy (Jun 5, 2019)

Physical do go with my collection


----------



## banjomins (Jun 5, 2019)

I'll definitely get the physical version. The extra day or two of waiting is far worth it to know that i have a physical copy that can't be taken away from me


----------



## Flare (Jun 10, 2019)

I've pretty much decided I'm going Physical for the Nintendo Switch unless it's a game like Stardew Valley or Celeste where their Physical Counterparts are more expensive than Digital and/or Physical is near impossible to find.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2019)

I usually buy the physical copies.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

I usually just purchase a physical copy of an game, so I know that it's my own copy, and if my console gets messed up, I would always would have that game with me, no matter what.


----------



## MissShema (Jun 10, 2019)

Normally I buy all of my games physical but I'm buying Animal crossing digital because I will be playing it basically everyday hehe and I won't make the same mistake again of losing my cartridge..


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm going to buy a physical copy.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jun 10, 2019)

I'll probably be doing a physical copy, for all the reasons cited previously. I'm a lot more lenient on digital copies of things lately but physical copies are still more ingrained in me. Plus since I plan on buying a Switch only when the new Animal Crossing comes out, I can see myself going out and buying both at the same time.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 10, 2019)

MissShema said:


> Normally I buy all of my games physical but I'm buying Animal crossing digital because I will be playing it basically everyday hehe and I won't make the same mistake again of losing my cartridge..



Yep I’ve lost too many cartridges over the years myself.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 10, 2019)

I can't decide! I loved that most of my 3DS games were digital, so I could have a physical copy of New Leaf and just leave it in there the whole time. But, a lot of my Switch games are physical so if I want New Leaf always available it needs to be digital.

Wish I could buy the animal crossing switch bundle (assuming there is one) but we already have two switches in our household! Maybe if it were the smaller version it would be ok...


----------



## Noctis (Jun 10, 2019)

Definitely a physical version. A digital version would be ideal if I were going onto having a second town that way I wouldn't have to switch carts. Doing this with the 3ds was tedious.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 10, 2019)

I'll definitely get physical. I've never bought a digital Nintendo system game in my life


----------



## Zanreo (Jan 6, 2020)

While I usually go for physical games whenever I can, and prefer them for reasons mentioned, for this I'm considering digital just like with New Leaf, since it's the kind of game I'd want to play a bit every day, maybe check in on multiple times a day sometimes - and most likely will have other games I want to play alongside it too, so swapping game cards all the time several times a day could be annoying.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 6, 2020)

Physical. Don't really like digital since I grew up with getting games in the flesh, I feel a lot safer with a physical copy since it can't be deleted and whatnot ٩꒰ʘʚʘ๑꒱۶


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm pretty much set on getting a digital copy on midnight release! If I ever get another switch for my brother I'll get him a physical copy.


----------



## Garrett (Jan 6, 2020)

Digital. I have other games I enjoy playing as well and I'm not going to spend the next few years swapping game cards every day. I have a voucher just waiting to be redeemed once preloads go live.


----------



## goro (Jan 6, 2020)

digital since i hate crowded stores and i always have my sd cards


----------



## Boccages (Jan 6, 2020)

It depends. If Nintendo does a midnight release, I will get the digital one first, and the physical version days later (yup, buying 2). If not, Nintendo usually updates their eShop around noon my time, which means I'll get the physical version earlier in the morning.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 6, 2020)

Probably physical since it takes less memory and I prefer having the physical copies personally lol


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 6, 2020)

i will be buying physical and im actually remembering to go in store today to put my preorder deposit on it. Im sharing the game wiht a friend, so if i go away that way i cna lend her the game and the switch and she doesnt need to worry about the digital version glitching out, also box art mannn


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 6, 2020)

I would get the physical version.


----------



## Oat (Jan 6, 2020)

For the sake of celebration, I'll be buying the physical copy. You know, to look over in all its glory. I don't mind waiting a few days to actually play the game; since getting a Nintendo Switch, I've realised how much I don't trust myself, and the device, to buy a digital copy.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 6, 2020)

I'll probably be getting it at a later date unfortunately, but I prefer getting the physical over digital for many reasons; I'll have the game still if anything happens to my save or switch (please oh please cloud saves), it looks nice with all my other games, and it's easier to take necessary breaks when you can take the game out and put it away. Please remember to take breaks from your electronics and such. Stretch your wrist!


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2020)

Oat said:


> For the sake of celebration, I'll be buying the physical copy. You know, to look over in all its glory. I don't mind waiting a few days to actually play the game; since getting a Nintendo Switch, I've realised how much I don't trust myself, and the device, to buy a digital copy.



it's the same with me. I pre-ordered the physical copy so there was something I could hold.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm going mostly digital on my switch, and I want to always have AC with me. Can't beat the convenience of digital!


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jan 7, 2020)

changed my mind, getting both!


----------



## Winona (Jan 7, 2020)

I will be getting a new Switch Lite Bundle with the pre-installed game (I am sure that it will be announced soon so don't let me down Nintendo) and a physical copy for my normal Switch. (My boyfriend and I need two consoles to play the game as we want anyway.) I will get the normal Switch for Animal Crossing since I love to play in TV mode, but will use the Lite for any other game and vice versa.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Jan 7, 2020)

I will buy both versions and I'm pretty sure it will share the same save date.


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 7, 2020)

I buy all my games digital for three years or so. I will fet NH also digital. I can play at midnight and be ready as soon as it releases!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 7, 2020)

Physical. Digital purchases just don't do it for me, it's just not the same. I always like to hold the game in my hands; it feels like you're getting something for your money.


----------



## Abyrae (Jan 7, 2020)

Physical here. My internet connection is so slow that it takes me nearly a day to download a game. I want to play asap.

I'm considering to ask for March 20th off at work just so I can go grab my copy as soon as the store opens and then run back home to play immefiately.


----------



## zujika (Jan 7, 2020)

I bought my first copy of New Leaf as a digital copy right at midnight.
As some of the other people in this thread mentioned, there are some risks to doing that, 
so as of right now I am planning on getting the physical copy.  

But I still want to be playing this game the day it comes out, 
so I guess that means pre-ordering (if i ever remember to actually sit down and do that.)


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 7, 2020)

Abyrae said:


> Physical here. My internet connection is so slow that it takes me nearly a day to download a game. I want to play asap.
> 
> I'm considering to ask for March 20th off at work just so I can go grab my copy as soon as the store opens and then run back home to play immefiately.



Do shops in your area do night before releases? Gamestops around me can sell the game at 9pm the night before.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2020)

I know I said I'd be getting a digital copy, as that's my preference, but I'll actually be getting the physical copy-I preordered it from Best Buy because I'll be having to go to bed night of release for classes, so...


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jan 8, 2020)

I usually buy games like animal crossing as a physical version


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 8, 2020)

I generally prefer physical whenever possible, unless I have spare money sitting in the eShop or a points card to use, so I'm going physical for Animal Crossing New Horizons. Pre-ordered already, can't wait for March.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jan 8, 2020)

Physical on Switch, Digital on Switch Lite.


----------



## Misskiki (Jan 8, 2020)

Physical. Even though I'd love to be able to play right at midnight as I've booked the weekend off, I have every AC game in physical copy including Dobutsu no Mori for N64 and e+ for Gamecube. It's just one of those collections I can't break now.


----------



## Oat (Jan 8, 2020)

Oat said:


> For the sake of celebration, I'll be buying the physical copy. You know, to look over in all its glory. I don't mind waiting a few days to actually play the game; since getting a Nintendo Switch, I've realised how much I don't trust myself, and the device, to buy a digital copy.



*Update:* Pre-ordered the physical copy! And, just to note for some who are concerned about not playing it on the launch date: some retailers will have delivery options such as express delivery, whereby you'll have the game delivered on the date of launch (for a small cost, of course - which is still better than waiting a day).


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 8, 2020)

I prefer having physical copies of games both for collecting purposes and convenience. I tried going digital on my first 3DS and regreted the choice once it inevitably broke and I realized sending it in for repair was a lot more expensive and risky than just buying a new 3DS.
I don't fancy putting all my eggs into one basket and then losing that basket in just a flash.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 9, 2020)

Animal Crossing is a nice game for digital...but I'm getting the physical version for $35, so went that route.


----------



## zujika (Jan 9, 2020)

HoennMaster said:


> Animal Crossing is a nice game for digital...but I'm getting the physical version for $35, so went that route.


How so??


----------



## Brookie (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm honestly torn. 

On one hand, for digital:
- I can't ever "lose" ACNH or accidentally drop it down a drain
- I'm never going to sell my copy of ACNH, I love the game too much
- It'll be nice not having to switch back and forth

On the other hand, for physical:
- What if I drop it down a drain? D: (or somewhere else that I can't retrieve it)
- what if the little cartridge gets corrupted?


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 9, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I'm honestly torn.
> 
> On one hand, for digital:
> - I can't ever "lose" ACNH or accidentally drop it down a drain
> ...



That doesn't sound like you're torn to me.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 9, 2020)

Still can't make up my mind whether i have to buy either Physical or Digital release, although i see the price is cheaper in physical release in my local online shopping


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m getting the physical as long as I can get it at midnight. Digital is more convenient, but I prefer the physical copy.


----------



## Brookie (Jan 9, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> That doesn't sound like you're torn to me.



Why? Hmm...looking at it, I suppose you're right. But mainly I'm just afraid of veering away from the physical route. That's what I've been doing for ages (physical)!


----------



## jeni (Jan 9, 2020)

I got the special edition NL 3DS when it came out so I'm pretty used to digital, and it's definitely convenient to always have AC on hand when you have another cartridge in. I'll most likely be doing the same for NH


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 9, 2020)

i don't know when i'll be getting the new animal crossing as it's on a system i don't have yet, but i would like to own a physical copy in case of risk of console corruption, plus it feels nice to actually own games on their own cards rather than having them just sitting in my device!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 9, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Why? Hmm...looking at it, I suppose you're right. But mainly I'm just afraid of veering away from the physical route. That's what I've been doing for ages (physical)!



I just meant that the points you make for both hands are all in favour of digital


----------



## projectx1991 (Jan 9, 2020)

I think I'll get both.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 9, 2020)

Bought a bunch of digital games for my 3DS... then it got stolen. And apparently it's a huge pain to transfer a NNID to a 3DS from an old one if you don't have the original DS. Nintendo customer support basically told me I was out of luck so I'm never going to buy another digital game again if I don't absolutly have to. 

And I really just prefer having a physical copy anyway. There are only two adults in my house and they're kept in game cases so losing them isn't a huge concern of mine.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 9, 2020)

zujika said:


> How so??



Best Buy Gamer's Club discount + rewards points.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 11, 2020)

Physical all the way! I generally only buy indie games through the e-shop (mostly because I often don't have a choice with those )


----------



## Romaki (Jan 11, 2020)

Physical, I like to own my games outside of online accounts.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll be buying the physical off of amazon, if something goes wrong like they run out of physical copies, digital is the second option


----------



## Roobi (Jan 12, 2020)

I usually prefer physical copies of video games, but since NH is the only Switch game I'm interested in I'll probably go for a Switch Lite and get the digital version this time. I'm still in doubt about the whole thing tbh.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 12, 2020)

Gonna buy the physical version, as I prefer physical copies in general.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 12, 2020)

I've pre-ordered the physical release, I'm getting it with Game (UK) and the preorder bonus is a cute tote bag!
Cannot wait


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 17, 2020)

Whilst I know I'm so excited I would want to play it as soon as it dropped...I've gone for physical copy purely because I always have done.


----------



## cats_toy (Jan 17, 2020)

I want this game ASAP but the niggling little voice in my head says wait for the physical copy. I really hate my niggling voice. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Corrie (Jan 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Physical, because I like to own things in real life and not just own a digital "you can play this" license that can potentially be taken away from me at any point somehow.



This for me as well! I always get scared I'll lose the game or something due to data loss. I like the physical copy.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 17, 2020)

I thought about getting the digital copy, but I've always had a physical copy of AC games, and like others have said, for ones I really love/want, I'd rather have something in hand than the digital version.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm torn and have no clue which I'll do.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 17, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I'm torn and have no clue which I'll do.



Flip a Bell. Sack - physical copy. Star - digital.


----------



## Blackreach (Jan 17, 2020)

I think i'm going for physical copy as well. also it would feel nice to have the case as a collection


----------



## busy.crossing (Jan 17, 2020)

I have preordered my physical copy because of many of the reasons people have mentioned. I think it will be a little annoying though - my NL was digital and it was nice to have it always accessible and not having to change the game cart all the time.

I am also away on release day and I am so tempted to get a digital copy as well so I can start playing from midnight and not have to wait three days to play it. That it also excessive though so I probably won't do that.


----------



## Zirken Achiroda (Jan 18, 2020)

I will be getting it digitally as a pre-order. I had bad experience with preordering games in stores (sorry, the last copies have just been given out for today) and from Amazon (delivery late and only after the Weekends or such). And there are not many stores in my area that do sell games, so I don't want to take the risk of hoping it is in stock once I am off work at the evening


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2020)

i want it digital, its main reason I got a switch and I want it available to be played 24/7.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jan 19, 2020)

I am going to be getting a digital copy


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 20, 2020)

Physical. I don't agree with Nintendo's ecosystem. TBF though, my opinion comes from 3DS. I'm assuming it works the same way with Switch.


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 22, 2020)

So I said I was buying the physical copy and it was too be delivered to my house. I am STILL getting the physical copy except now I am paying slightly more and I'll get the pre order bonuses AND I'll be collecting on release day because I am terrified it would not turn up on the day haha


----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 22, 2020)

I want to pre order the physical copy to get the preorder bonuses, but no doubt I'll just end up forgetting and then buying the digital release on the day


----------



## Kaireevee (Jan 22, 2020)

I worry for my sleeping pattern ha! So I'm gonna ensure I've got the weekend off and the Monday so I've got 4 solid days


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 22, 2020)

Probably digital because it will be a pain swapping the cart in and out for other games. It's better to have a digital copy of a game you play all the time so it's always available.

But I don't know what the physical copy preorder bonuses will be.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 22, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Probably digital because it will be a pain swapping the cart in and out for other games. It's better to have a digital copy of a game you play all the time so it's always available.
> 
> But I don't know what the physical copy preorder bonuses will be.



That is true. I’m so lazy that I just won’t play a game I want if I have to switch it out lol. I procrastinate even that.


----------



## jiojiop (Jan 22, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> That is true. I?m so lazy that I just won?t play a game I want if I have to switch it out lol. I procrastinate even that.



That's pretty bad =P  But yeah I have too many other switch games that I need to play and I will feel like a bum if I slack on Ringfit! I'm afraid I'm gonna wear out that little rubbery hinge by switching out carts so much.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 22, 2020)

I am buying a physical copy. I like actually having something and the box art is cool. Also, I will get it on the day it comes out so might as well actually get something other than a code.


----------



## Peeps (Jan 23, 2020)

Digital for sure. I'll be playing in bed a lot and don't want to be fishing around for the cartridge at 7am, or at night when I'm already cozy.

Also the 4 giant Rubbermaid bins full of dvd's in my basement is a constant reminder to not hoard.


----------



## Jibby (Jan 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Physical. I don't agree with Nintendo's ecosystem. TBF though, my opinion comes from 3DS. I'm assuming it works the same way with Switch.



What is it that you're concerned about? I buy all my Switch games digitally, so I may be able to clear a few thing up for you.


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 23, 2020)

due to my distance from a gamestop, i'm getting digital!
town for me is 30 minutes out, and i don't think i can get anyone to take me out there just for that. :'))


----------



## Dewy (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m getting digital! It slightly more environmentally friendly (no manufacturing, resulting packaging and trash, etc) which I like, but also I just don’t want to drag my butt to a store after work on the release date. It’ll be nice to go straight home and curl up in my bed with a cup of tea and my Switch c:


----------



## tajikey (Jan 23, 2020)

I think I might have to buy 2 copies, 1 for me, and 1 for my kids. If that's the case, then I'll buy 1 physical for the pre-order bonus (looking at Target currently), and 1 digital, since I have a $50 eShop gift card.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 24, 2020)

Jibby said:


> What is it that you're concerned about? I buy all my Switch games digitally, so I may be able to clear a few thing up for you.



On 3DS, if you bought a second 3DS, and wanted your digital games, you would have to do a system transfer, which makes the other device get factory reset.

Steam for PC on the other hand, I have my steam games on both my Desktop and Laptop. I don't have to transfer anything or reset my entire PC. The games save on the cloud and I just pickup and play seamlessly.

With the physical on 3DS, you can just pop the cartridge to the other and you're good to go.
You might wonder who owns 2 3DS systems. Well, me. I own the New 3DS XL, and the 2DS.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 24, 2020)

majority of my games are digital copies just because i don't have the space for all the game cases but for ACNH, I want the physical copy. All my previous AC games have gotten physical and I would like this to join the rest of them.


----------



## Jibby (Jan 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> On 3DS, if you bought a second 3DS, and wanted your digital games, you would have to do a system transfer, which makes the other device get factory reset.
> 
> Steam for PC on the other hand, I have my steam games on both my Desktop and Laptop. I don't have to transfer anything or reset my entire PC. The games save on the cloud and I just pickup and play seamlessly.
> 
> ...



Hey! So, I don't have a 2nd Switch to confirm, but I'm almost 100% certain that this is not the case anymore.

How it works now is that purchases are linked to your account rather than your console. You can link your account to multiple consoles with one of them acting as the 'primary console' (which you can change whenever you like).

From my understanding, you can still play your games on a non-primary console as long as you have an internet connection.

I'm getting most of this info from here, so you might find it's worth a look: https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/...l-Games-Across-Multiple-Consoles-1647413.html

Hope that helps clear it up


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 24, 2020)

Jibby said:


> Hope that helps clear it up



Thanks. I'll need to look further into this.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Jan 26, 2020)

I already have the physical copy pre-ordered, so that.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm going to pre order the physical copy this week.

I want the keychain.
I hope I don't get Isabelle. I want K.K.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 26, 2020)

Both, unfortunately. I always buy a physical copy for collection/archival but with a game you play every day it's too tiring to frequently change out the cartridge. Also, I wanted Target's pre-order bonus.


----------



## sta36ny1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Now this is a tough choice, with Digital I can play at midnight but id probably have school in the morning so I might as well do amazon and just play when I get home at 3


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 26, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> Both, unfortunately. I always buy a physical copy for collection/archival but with a game you play every day it's too tiring to frequently change out the cartridge. Also, I wanted Target's pre-order bonus.



Yeah, now that digital is better than it was on the 3DS, theres no way I wouldn't get digital. I don't wanna have to swap carts so I can quick check my town for something and then play another game.


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll be preordering 2 physical copies from 2 different places. One for my boyfriend and one for me. I also just wanna get 2 different preorder bonuses


----------



## Legendere (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm getting the physical copy!
I pre-ordered just for that cute journal.

I always prefer to buy physical copies of my favorite games, if it's a new game I have never heard of or played before, then I might spring for a digital purchase.


----------



## danceonglitter (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a physical copy preordered already, but a digital copy would be cool - I'm worried in case you can't have more than one copy per Switch tho, so I don't know if I could get one of each cause I currently own one Switch


----------



## AmyK (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm still kinda torn about this... 

Usually I prefer having a physical copy in my hands (and on my shelf, hehe), but at the same time I already know that New Horizons will be *the* standard go-to game for me on my Switch. Having to juggle catridges just because I've felt like playing another game for 30 minutes would become a hassle. I know that because it's been like that for me on 3DS, when I constantly had to switch back and forth between two or more games...

I don't like the thought that my digital purchase could (theoretically speaking) be taken away from me at any point in time. Then again, if the game gets any patches in the future (and I'm sure it will), it won't make a difference anymore because those patches will, most likely, be mandatory. That's just how it is nowadays...

Since the save data will be saved on the console and not on the game card, it feels like it really comes down to personal preference. From that perspective I can imagine that I'd go for the more convenient option, but... And that's my actual problem... My video game dealer usually ships copies a bit early, so if I bought the physical version, I'd probably have the game about two days before I could actually download the digital version...

I really don't know! >_< lol


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm debating this...

For reference, I don't own a Switch yet and I live in Japan.

I'm hoping for a special AC Switch, but we'll have to see... Since there's less than two months to go I feel like there's not a lot of time to decide what to do. If there's no special bundle, there's a possibility I'd get a Switch a little before the game comes out to prepare and possibly buy a digital copy.

Midnight releases/release events aren't much of a thing here, but if there is anything I'd like to go of course.

Another question that isn't answered yet is the language options on the game. I know some games will have the option to switch the language, but considering the regional differences and how much text is in the game I'm wondering if that won't be the case for ACNH. I know Japanese enough so I could smoothly play the game, but I've always played in English and I'd lie to capture footage from it and people might get annoyed if it's in Japanese. So if we can't switch the language I'll probably have to buy a copy from the NA eShop. But, if they are separate, I wonder how that would work since we're only supposed to have one island per Switch...


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 28, 2020)

Many first-party Switch games now only have one ROM, meaning all the languages are bundled into the game. The language changes with your Switch settings. So if you use your Switch in English, this shouldn't be an issue. But don't quote me on that, because as soon as I say it in any definitive, confident way, a game will come out that doesn't do this.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I'm debating this...
> 
> Another question that isn't answered yet is the language options on the game. I know some games will have the option to switch the language, but considering the regional differences and how much text is in the game I'm wondering if that won't be the case for ACNH. I know Japanese enough so I could smoothly play the game, but I've always played in English and I'd lie to capture footage from it and people might get annoyed if it's in Japanese. So if we can't switch the language I'll probably have to buy a copy from the NA eShop. But, if they are separate, I wonder how that would work since we're only supposed to have one island per Switch...




IIRC, Breath of the Wild has language settings all in the same game (both sub and dub). Since the Switch isn't suppose to be region locked, it's probably safe to assume there won't be different copies of the game based on language.


----------



## Dacroze (Jan 28, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> IIRC, Breath of the Wild has language settings all in the same game (both sub and dub). Since the Switch isn't suppose to be region locked, it's probably safe to assume there won't be different copies of the game based on language.



Didn't they have regional versions for Splatoon 2 for regional stuff? Animal Crossing had regional items in NL, so I assume NH will also be region locked. Buying the Octo Expansion (from a different region) also caused issues due to the region lock.


----------



## VillageDuck (Jan 29, 2020)

Digital. With AC being a game you pick up for small bursts each day, having to fumble around with carts would get annoying.

In general, any game on Switch I know I'll be returning to time and again I try to get digitally rather than physically. Doubly so for local-multiplayer/party games for when friends come by. Whereas big singleplayer games with stories (say, Dragon Quest XI) where I know I'll play it obsessively for ages but then be done with it, I go physical.

I haven't played Smash Bros. nearly as much as I know I would have if I'd gone with digital rather than physical - I still have some characters to unlock! Buuuut I needed that Gamecube controller adapter...!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 29, 2020)

I always go with the physical copies because idk, I just like the physical cartridges themselves and fun of going to go get it and stuff. I never have good experience with the digital copies so I tend to avoid them myself


----------



## Pansy (Jan 29, 2020)

ive been thinking about this thread's question for days and i still dont have a good answer yet. it feels better to have a physical copy, but for most of my game purchases i went go digital. i bought both pokemon sword and shield as physical, and i feel like that was a mistake because when i want to play one i have to switch out the other, though it does feel more natural to have a physical copy and switch it out (brings me back to the wii days). i'll probably end up getting digital as i dont think i'll obliterate my console any time soon, but knowing myself i'll end up also buying a physical copy. i guess that will have to be my plan.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 29, 2020)

Physical! I like my games physical because that means that I'll never lose them if I have to get a new system or it breaks, plus it's good to know that I have the game right there as a physical copy


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you for the input!

I know it'll be listed online before it comes out either way for the languages, so like any other type of information I'll just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jan 29, 2020)

I always buy physical copies if I can help it. I like having my game in my hands.

Plus I don't have to worry about not having access to it anymore. In a generation or two, we might not be able to access the games we paid for unless they were still installed on the system. If I've uninstalled a game to make space, if the online support on the switch is gone that means I probably can't get to the games I've bought to re-download it if there is no store anymore.

Plus if I'm paying full price for a game I'm getting the box. Digital games should be cheaper since they're not paying for plastic containers, ink on the covers, and things like that. Until they are I will always buy physical when possible.


----------



## atalkingfish (Jan 29, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> My whole life since digital downloads on your console became a thing, I’ve been against them, most likely because if your console corrupts, you can’t get the digital downloads back.
> 
> I always buy games physically so I won’t have to fear it get lost for good and having to buy it again, and I like the original idea of buying it in stores and having a nice box to add on it.



I know this is late, but none of this is true about digital downloads. You can always redownload the game for free, no matter what happens to the console. Digital purchases are objectively more “safe” than physical ones, since a damaged cartridge must be replaced at full cost.

Regarding the question as a whole, I do all-digital for all my games. No need to worry about losing or breaking cartridges, no switching out games, and I don’t value having the physical case at all, since it’s just a digital file stored on a storage device, and I’m not really a “collector” or anything. Also, I like not having a $60xNumberOfGames liability whenever I leave the house with my Switch.

Plus, then I can pre-download and play NH at 10pm the night before instead of the morning of release.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 29, 2020)

atalkingfish said:


> I know this is late, but none of this is true about digital downloads. You can always redownload the game for free, no matter what happens to the console.



Someone would like a word with you.


----------



## Reven (Jan 29, 2020)

Odd, thought I had an account here.  Oh well, starting fresh either way!

As for me, undecided.  I have a physical copy pre-ordered with Amazon at the moment, but I'm somewhat waiting to see what the pre-order bonus will be.    I'm considering cancelling and pre-ordering the digital version once it's available on the eshop because of the convenience.



JKDOS said:


> Physical. I don't agree with Nintendo's ecosystem. TBF though, my opinion comes from 3DS. I'm assuming it works the same way with Switch.



I actually did some research into this in late November.  I was considering upgrading my Switch to the revision with the better battery life, and what I learned is that digital purchases are tied to your NNID, and as long as you designate a switch as your "Primary System" (it's a button in the system options menu), you can download and play your games no problem.  This is based on Nintendo support info as well as some other research.  If this is incorrect, please someone feel free to correct it.


----------



## atalkingfish (Jan 29, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Someone would like a word with you.



You can still redownload games you’ve previously bought on the Wii Shop Channel. You just can’t buy new ones. Source

Moreover, my comment was not about expiring licenses and server support. While those are important points, I was responding to someone who claimed that, if your data becomes corrupted, you cannot redownload the game without paying for it again, which is not true.

Support for physical and digital purchases drops way down about 2-3 generations after the game has been released. This is more discussing the immediate security of corrupted data versus losing/damaging a physical game.


----------



## turtledog (Jan 30, 2020)

I think I'll buy a digital copy. I love having the physical copy of games and love the box art, etc. But I'm getting a digital copy for all of the reasons atalkingfish mentioned above, _plus_ I don't have a ton of space and so I try to buy digital media when I can.


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 1, 2020)

Ideally I'd love to get a physical copy! But I'll most likely get the digital version...


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

I usually always buy digital. I get worried about losing the physical cartridges.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

i'm waiting on more interesting bundles to come out personally, but if that doesn't happen i'm probably just gonna pre-order it digitally.

i'm really bummed that the journal bundle is a US-exclusive, nintendo give canada some nice things for a change.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 1, 2020)

Going to get it digitally as I want to play it right when it releases (hopefully it doesn't delay for US time). I don't want to spend two months hunting it down like I did for Fire Emblem, or have to deal with people at midnight launches.


----------



## satine (Feb 1, 2020)

I just preordered my physical copy today! Unfortunately I have like two different exams that day so I won't be able to skip school like I had planned.  But it'll be okay. That day will go by SO slow but as soon as I am done at university I am going to drive right to Best Buy and pick it up and do nothing else that whole weekend!!! It's going to be so fantastic! It's so hard to wait!


----------



## Pansy (Feb 1, 2020)

ive decided im just gonna get digital because the data isnt actually saved to the physical cartridge, its just saved to the console. might as well jump on the midnight release train


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 1, 2020)

I am also waiting to see if they come out with more interesting bundles, if there is one I like I will do physical, if not I will just go digital.


----------



## popstar (Feb 1, 2020)

i was unsure which one i wanted, and was leaning towards physical.. but then the new switch came out, and it's bundled with a digital game code in the UK so.. this new switch made the decision for me!!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2020)

Digital, I want to play it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 1, 2020)

ive never bought digitally but im thinking i will this time


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 1, 2020)

I've got the physical copy pre-ordered.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 1, 2020)

i'm honestly not sure yet.
i think physical games aren't able to corrupt as digital copies can- but i've never had a save file corrupt. hearing about it though makes me a bit scared
the thing with physical copies, is that you can lose it easily. 
with digital, you can't really lose it. if i reset my switch, or if i got a new one (lets say a special edition switch comes out that i want.), i won't be able to go back to my island, everything will be gone
i'm pretty sure i will only stick with one switch though; i'm getting mine in march, and it'll be the new animal crossing edition one.
if i do get digital, let's just hope i don't reset my switch for whatever reason. 
plus, i could start playing right away with digital


----------



## Neechan (Feb 1, 2020)

Sadly looking at Amazon it won't release until 12AM PST so no midnight release on the east coast where i live


----------



## OldHag (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m definitely getting digital.
I’ve debated this for a while and decided there’s no pro for physical that means anything to me anyways. The saves are on the console, not the cartridge, so the argument that if your console gets corrupted your digital copy is gone holds no weight because you’ve lost your save data whether it was digital or physical. And the fact is that, at least in my case, I find it far more feasible that I’d lose or damage the cartridge sooner than I would destroy my entire system.
And all of that is beside the fact that I like the ease of both 1) being able to play at midnight when it’s released, and 2) being able to pull it up whenever I want without switching cartridges.
I’m not one for knick-knacks or novelty items either so I don’t care about having the cartridge case haha


----------



## Jacob (Feb 1, 2020)

Physical definitely!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 1, 2020)

I'd rather have physical for most games however I think I might get digital for ACNH just due to the fact that having digital for ACNL would have been convenient. I always wanted to go on my town for 10-15 mins at times then fire up another game. Taking the carts out was kinda tiring. My town will be ready to go whenever!! (We'll see though. I really love owning physical games.)


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 2, 2020)

For games like this digital all the way.  I want to be able to switch in and out of it without changing carts. I never bought digital on the 3DS or WiiU because of how they associated games with the console not an account. The switch changed that however thank goodness. Plus the save data, the part I care about not losing,  isn't on the physical carts anyways so that's moot.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 2, 2020)

I usually never do digital if physical is an option but this time I think I might just do digital for once because I want it the moment it comes out! Also, will probably be playing it for a long time so would be convenient to always have it loaded in the system.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 2, 2020)

Physical. The box art looks gorgeous so why not?


----------



## Libra (Feb 2, 2020)

Digital, it's nice being able to switch between games without having to change the cartridge (not to mention, find said cartrigde first).


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

I already pre-ordered the physical version in November


----------



## LilD (Feb 2, 2020)

Digital.  Though the physical game preorder bonuses were tempting.


----------



## Briguy (Feb 2, 2020)

Digital, in the hopes I can download the game to my Switch Lite as well and have a second island. If that doesn't work I'll get a second copy in physical format for it.


----------



## Winona (Feb 2, 2020)

Since I ended up pre-ordering the bundle now, I will have it digitally. It‘s more comfortable anyway, but I didn’t have enough space left on my other Switch and therefore thought I‘d get a physical copy before.


----------



## Aozz202x (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm planning to get the digital version tomorrow.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 2, 2020)

physical because i love the look of my boxes all lined up. im going to suspend animal crossing new horizons on my ceiling like a holy entity


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 2, 2020)

Physical for me. I try to get all of my games physically, unless they're digital-only or there's a major discount on the digital version. My Switch case carries a bunch of game cartridges, so it isn't an issue to have whatever I want to play available when I travel, either.

I like having the physical collection, and I also figure that physical games will make it easier to play any of the games on a second Switch if I ever buy one.


----------



## Peeps (Feb 2, 2020)

The other benefit of going digital is loading speed. If you're buying digital pop out the SD Card and let it install to the faster system memory. This way you will save about five minutes of loading time over a year of playing. 

Legend of Zelda Breath of The Wild - Great Plateau loading times:

Switch Cartridge - 35:45 seconds

Internal 32GB - 30:42

Sandisk 16GB Ultra MicroSD - 34:07


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm really on the fence about getting mine digital or physical.


----------



## Limon (Feb 3, 2020)

If I do get the game it will definitely be physical.


----------



## Deca (Feb 3, 2020)

For games like this, digital 100000% 

AC is the type of game I want to be able to play anytime without constantly having to switch cartridges in-between other games. Digital is just super convenient. Plus, the save file is stored on the system anyway, so if you lose your Switch you'll lose your progress (unless it's cloudsaved) and won't be able to play your save file on any other console. 
Except that if you go digitally, you can redownload th e game through your Nintendo account on another system in case it gets lost, so you wouldn't have to rebuy unlike the physical one.

I'll go physical for games I'm on the fence about and that I might want to resell. But AC?? Nahhhh


----------



## dj_mask (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm getting the physical copy!  I'm so excited because I've moved to Korea since last August so my Korean Switch game box collection is starting to build up!


----------

